# Shooting 9mm from a 12 gauge?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Here's something new... Shotgun Chamber Adapters for several pistol calibers.






Bowhunter57


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

My only question ... Why would you want to convert your single shot shotgun to shoot pistol caliber cartridges?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

BigV said:


> My only question ... Why would you want to convert your single shot shotgun to shoot pistol caliber cartridges?


Really!!! Why!!!??
just need one of these  Ruger pc9 ....that uses the same mag's as the p85 & 89 pistol

.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

In a packing or hiking scenario, I could see the weight savings for a meat gun. In the weight cost of one 12 ga shotshell, i can carry multiple pistol cartridges. Depending on the wieght of the adapter, it might mean more rounds for game.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Huntinbull said:


> In a packing or hiking scenario, I could see the weight savings for a meat gun. In the weight cost of one 12 ga shotshell, i can carry multiple pistol cartridges. Depending on the wieght of the adapter, it might mean more rounds for game.


then one of these 

.
springfield m6 ....mine is 22/410....folds in half for ????

.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I didn&#8217;t watch the whole video so it may have shown different, but I can&#8217;t imagine that being accurate past about 20 feet. Isn&#8217;t it basically like having a 2&#8221; barrel? Seems more like a novelty than something useful. Not that there&#8217;s anything wrong with that, just seems impractical in a single shot.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

P.S. Industries of Wellington Ohio Made a shot gun adapter very much like that. P.S. called there adapter The Econ-O-Shot, it shot .22 scatter shot a.k.a. bird shot. The Econ-o-shot was made for 12, 16 and 20 gauge shotguns.
The adapter sold for $3.95 back in the 50's and 60's, a paltry sum in this day and age but more than twice what I made an hour at work.
I still have the Econ-o-shot, don&#8217;t think I ever used it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> I didn&#8217;t watch the whole video so it may have shown different, but I can&#8217;t imagine that being accurate past about 20 feet. Isn&#8217;t it basically like having a 2&#8221; barrel? Seems more like a novelty than something useful. Not that there&#8217;s anything wrong with that, just seems impractical in a single shot.


all conversion kits are just that, a novelty item. nobody can shoot them accurate. now if it came with a rifled barrel, thats a different story. ive seen .22 lg conversions for ar's that are fairly accurate.. but only because of the barrel.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

These items are promoted by survivest groups they are ment to acomidate guns if ammunition is not available for anything else. reference the pathfinder school, or wildreness outdoors. They are not ment for real hunting only for when everything is going into the bucket. I see no reason to own one because it things get that bad it is already too late. They are ment for a "bug out bag" but I already live in the country and my bug out bag is in my barn and I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Shooting a 50 BMG out of a 12 guage seems like much more fun to me!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

MLAROSA said:


> Shooting a 50 BMG out of a 12 guage seems like much more fun to me!
> 
> 50 BMG from a 12 Gauge Shotgun - YouTube


Looks like im gonna need some old single shot shotguns, .50 ammo, a roll of tape and my video camera


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Looks like im gonna need some old single shot shotguns, .50 ammo, a roll of tape and my video camera


I don't always comment on your videos, but I am big fan!

I can't wait for this one.


----------



## TKap (Oct 3, 2012)

not very accurate


----------

